
'Not in My Backyard': What the Shouting Down of Homeless Housing Complex Means - prostoalex
http://projects.scpr.org/interactives/fullerton-nimby/
======
ttonkytonk
tldnr

Maybe the affected neighborhoods should receive compensation of some sort,
paid for with a tax on the unaffected neighborhoods.

Maybe there could even be some sort of bidding process.

